# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Wagii Smart Eyewear, smart glasses, New York City, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/channel/UCikIcloNZIx2-4zsqRwGz4Q

"WAGII: Smartglasses To Capture Your Every Move" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Wagii Vlog Smart Eyewear

Dec 11, 2019




> The best POV smart eyewear to free your both hands, record your daily life. Wagii Smart Eyewear with a Vlogii app. 
> These Sunglasses Take HD Video!
> Record Video With Just One Click Of A Button
> Immediately Upload Video To Your Phone
> Edit And Add Filters Before Sharing To Social

----------

